# Who else has this problem



## Tclem (Aug 23, 2015)

while turning my lathe will just turn off all of the sudden. Think I figured out what was causing it

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like a "SHORT" Circuit

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 23, 2015)

he just don't like hair sticks that's all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2015)

Whoa, somebody needs to remember their safety glasses.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2015)

He is saying "Dad, I want oreos and milk Now (please)".

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Is that one of those voice activated Manual automatic safety shut offs....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that one of those voice activated Manual automatic safety shut offs....


He thinks it's funny and laughs his head off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Tclem said:


> He thinks it's funny and laughs his head off.



You mean when he looks at your finished work?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You mean when he looks at your finished work?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You mean when he looks at your finished work?


Burn Baby!! as per my grandkids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 24, 2015)

Crap, there goes my plan to blame the kittens for my spelling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

